
App Performance Café – A mobile app performance Podcast - Codavel
http://performancecafe.codavel.com/
======
Codavel
A relaxed coffee always brings an insightful conversation. And when it comes
to mobile app performance, coffee is always a useful tool. Join us at the App
Performance Café, where Rui Costa, CEO at Codavel, brings the most
knowledgable individuals for an informal conversation around the vast world of
mobile app performance. Our guests will share the challenges and obstacles,
strategies, and lessons learned when building top-performing mobile apps.
Across multiple episodes, we'll cover the connection of mobile app performance
with topics like networking, infrastructure, monitoring, UX, business metrics,
app development, security, and performance culture, to name a few. \- Visit
[http://performancecafe.codavel.com](http://performancecafe.codavel.com) for
more information. \- Powered by Codavel:
[https://www.codavel.com/](https://www.codavel.com/)

